# Cheap heat press ok for beginners?



## Cakalac (Jul 10, 2007)

I have read all the post on heat presses and know that which quality presses are available and which ones I need to buy. However I am new to this and want to gradually get larger. My predictement is should I use Ebay and buy one of their $280-300 presses to start with and when I find out if I like it or not buy one of the nicer ones in the $500-600 range? I could swallow a cheaper one better if I found out I didn't want to do it rather than all that money. 

Does anyone have any experience with the no name ebay presses and will they be good for beginners like me?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> My predictement is should I use Ebay and buy one of their $280-300 presses to start with and when I find out if I like it or not buy one of the nicer ones in the $500-600 range?


You should start out with the best equipment that you can afford.

If you go the eBay route, you should at least get a name brand used press (as mentioned in this write up: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t9682.html )

If you start with cheaper equipment (at least as far as a heat press is concerned), you may decide it's not for you because of the equipment, instead of the process.


----------



## Cakalac (Jul 10, 2007)

Any more opinions here? I appreciate Rodney's word, has anyone used the presses off ebay and what was their experience?


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Rodney said:


> You should start out with the best equipment that you can afford.


I agree 100%. Sometimes it's a big nut to crack, but spending the money on decent equipment will make learning easier and will produce a better quality end product. If it's just a hobby that's different I guess, but if you want to sell your work, you need professional results, and to get professional results you need good quality equipment.

Ross


----------



## BlackLegends (Aug 14, 2007)

I bought one of those "less expensive" heat presses from ebay when I started out doing transfers. It worked/works well for me. Ive had it about 2years now and havent had any problems. It takes about 15mins to warm up, but thats no problem at all. I just turn it on when I start printing the transfers.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

i had the opposite experience. I suggest gettig a used name brand press, if money is limited. I have purchased 3 used press' from ebay and have been happy wih them all...... JB


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Cakalac said:


> Any more opinions here? I appreciate Rodney's word, has anyone used the presses off ebay and what was their experience?


 
I recently purchased my heat press from Coastal. It took me 2 years to decide. I am a very picky buyer, I like to get my monies worth. I also like to purchase items that I know I can sell to someone else if I decide I no longer want to press tshirts. Whatever I purchase must be in demand. I also use this method when buying a car.....I buy the brand which most people would love to have. The item must have a good re-sale value or hold its value.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

My 16 x 20 mighty press from Coastal business is built like a tank.
If I had to resell it, I don't think I would have a problem doing so.
Lining up transfers on large shirts are a breeze without having
half the shirt laying off the sides and onto the table top.
I would suggest, bite the bullet and get a good press, you won't be sorry.
This was my first press, had to put it on a credit card, but it was worth it.


----------



## newtshirtguy (Oct 7, 2007)

Can anyone recommend any good brand new cheap presses?
I just need one that works well, I don't need features and maximum size I would need would be 8x12


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Newshirtguy...to paraphrase an old adage, there are cheap presses, there are good presses, but there are no cheap/good presses.

The cheap presses you see on ebay etc are chinese..very little if any support or parts replacements...the name brands you see from our vendors carry lifetime warranty on heating element...something to think about


----------



## Costanza tees (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought one of the "cheap" new presses from e-bay and regretted it. For me personally, I wanted my t-shirts to look proffessional. I didn't get the results I was looking for from the cheap heat press because the temp guage was not accurate and there were too few heating elements in the press which created cold spots. I ended up losing about $200 in shipping costs to return the press. All said and done, if I just spent a couple hundred $ more at the start I could have had a great press without the set back.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Buy an American made press. Not only are they better, press more evenly and have less problems. You may help save an American job, then one day because they have a job 
might buy a heat pressed item from you.

Good luck


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

I also bought a heat press from ebay and have been using it for almost 6 months now without any problems. Cost was $289 plus $50 shipping. 
The name of the company who sells it is called ASC360 I think..


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I am a newbie to the boards, and just recently purchased my first press. I bought the Geo Knight JP12, which is only 9" x 12" and is a swing-away press. For my purposes, doing children's clothes, I thought the size was sufficient. However, just did a few adult Large shirts, and they were a problem -- I needed the transfer in portrait style, and had to put the shirt horizontally on the lower press. This meant that a bunch of fabric had to be bunched up under the arm holding the upper platen. It was definitely not the optimal way to press shirts! If I had larger sizes to do on a regular basis, the JP12 just wouldn't cut it! When I was doing the adult shirts, I cursed my decision to buy that model and size, and wished I had a 15 x 15 (at a minimum) clamshell where there is nothing in your way from positioning the shirts!

Once I was doing the small shirts again, I was just OK with my original decision, but then again, I'm not doing a large volume of shirts, either.

Just thought you might gain a little insight on the smaller hobby presses...

Melissa


----------



## michelew (Aug 19, 2007)

DONT BUY CHEAP!! I bought one from Sunie and got so discouraged I almost quit. I thought I was doing everything wrong, only to find out it was the heat press. The transfers peeled once the shirts were washed, and there were cold spots everywhere. After 2 months I bought a mighty press from coastal, and I cant tell you the difference. Every transfer peels perfect. You are taking a big risk, and in the long run you will spend more on wasted shirts and transfers. Wait and save the extra. Mine was 650 including shipping. Well worth the extra 300.00


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

how serious are you for this business ......remember this... if you buy cheap you have to sell cheap......i was like you looking for bargain when i decide to put my money running i have to do my home work read and read at the end you buy what you can..... but you decide how much you love this business...... if you planning to do for a hobby thats fine ...looking for serious money and dont want headache do your self a favor read and read you may found a second hand heat press in the forum ask somebody may help you good luck......  





ernesto


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

just wondered what u all call cheap i paid £ 289 which is approx $578 from e-bay and although its OK i don't think its a very good 1 as the temp control is a bit "flexy" if I had read these forums before buying i don't think I would have bought the 1 i did as u can't find out what the pressure is either. but its doing the job so for the time it will do till i get to sell some and buy a better 1 =)


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

hi denise
i dont mean be rude with you ....buy cheap for me is investment if i spend on my equipment around 600.00 when i going to sell this i cant ask 600.00 for it because most people looking for better prices.... if the equipment is second hand they want the same for 400.00....dont you think...sorry for the misunderstanding about cheap word...good luck 




ernesto


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry Ernesto i wasn't getting at u for saying cheap i genuinely wanted to know what "price every one considered cheap" for example lol i didn't think mine was cheap till reading the forums the reading that some ppl get it cheaper then mine some more expensive was just wondering =)


----------

